# Mondo bright white LED



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
Found this today while hunting for LEDs. At 265K mcd it's the brightest one I've seen, possibly excepting the Luxeon LEDs. A little pricey at $3.25 each.

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16642


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Us haunters often use 5mm.
It is 10mm, not 5mm. 
They are commonly used by many of the DJ lighting effects makers for a higher output par cans and assorted effects (like many of the new VEI lights I have been adding to Minions Web this past 2 weeks).

The larger die affords a better gap/chip surface and focal field to achieve a higher brightness. I am impressed that it has a 40° viewing angle with that output.

Makes me wonder if it will have a shorter life tho.
Then again how bad would be something like 30k hours vs 80k hours be for a haunt item? No real problem in my mind.

Could be cool, I may have to order a bunch to add to my collection of stuff I never find time to use....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's a pretty nice find Gary!


Otaku said:


> Hi all,
> Found this today while hunting for LEDs. At 265K mcd it's the brightest one I've seen, possibly excepting the Luxeon LEDs. A little pricey at $3.25 each.
> 
> http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16642


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I may pick up a few to play with as well. For flood/spotlight use the 10mm size is not an issue. The company also has a nice 40K mcd 10mm blue that would make a nice spotlight. Definitely going to pick up a bunch of those.

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16563


----------

